# Noise in cold water line



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My water comes from a private well. I started to have this noise lately through the cold water in the tub when I have it full open. Sort of sounds like one of those whoopee cushions. I know its not water hammer because my lines are tight through out. I was thinking maybe a lose washer (Shower valve is an older 3 handle valve with no pressure balance to it) Its just an el cheapo I had laying around that came out of a mobile home somewhere. 

I really was not worried as I am planning to replace it soon with a better valve, but the other night I was installing a sink for a customer when she asked about a similar problem they are having. When ever they fill the tub you can hear this loud farting sound. I am still thinking something lose inside the valve flapping when the water runs through fast.

Any thoughts?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

sounds like you found the solution


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thos forum is for professional plumbermen...please visit the sister diy forum...thank for visiting....:jester: What he said.:yes:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I think you got it. Let us know if that was the problem


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Read the sign man, jesus.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You could have had it fixed by now.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

what they said


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Expansion and contraction maybe. JK :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, loose washer.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a lot easier just blaming the dog......:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I gotta report this thread to a mod so they can close the thread and ban this guy...:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Let me look in my Flat Rate Book to see what it will cost you to have it fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> Let me look in my Flat Rate Book to see what it will cost you to have it fixed. :thumbup:


 What does my post count have to be, to get a flat rate book?:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Make sure you put some silicone on them there threads when you put it back together.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

how much for the rest of the mobile home? what other parts are left? breid...............:rockon:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Slow BURN!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry.
I did figure the noise was from a washer at my house, but I neglected to state the noise from the customers house is coming from a Delta single handle valve. This is what made me wonder if I was on the right path or not. 

Sorry too if the question sounded stupid. 90% of my work is carpentry, 10% plumbing. 
I seem to be having brain fart lately. Cant remember the simple things any more. Just wanted to be sure I was on the right path with this as I hate nothing more than going in and wasting my time and the HO's time. Been there, done that.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

House is probably piped in PEX, need to change that to Copper, just ask the boys from Chicago, should probably change all the drainage to Cast Iron while you are at it, guaranteed no problems ever!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

SPH said:


> House is probably piped in PEX, need to change that to Copper, just ask the boys from Chicago, should probably change all the drainage to Cast Iron while you are at it, guaranteed no problems ever!


I agree!

All house should be copper and cast:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> Sorry.
> I did figure the noise was from a washer at my house, but I neglected to state the noise from the customers house is coming from a Delta single handle valve. This is what made me wonder if I was on the right path or not.
> 
> Sorry too if the question sounded stupid. 90% of my work is carpentry, 10% plumbing.
> I seem to be having brain fart lately. Cant remember the simple things any more. Just wanted to be sure I was on the right path with this as I hate nothing more than going in and wasting my time and the HO's time. Been there, done that.


In the original post you said its a 3 valve older type. Does this noisy Delta s/l valve have a push button shower control?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> In the original post you said its a 3 valve older type.
> That is my house.
> 
> Does this noisy Delta s/l valve have a push button shower control?


Yes it does.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You should come to Florida, I'm going to run out of houses to repipe soon.



Bill said:


> I agree!
> 
> All house should be copper and cast:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> Yes it does.


Replace that part. It should cost you about 13.00 or call Delta and they will send the owner one for free.


----------

